# GWN

## bld

ce una versione di GWN in italiano?

posso riceverla via email .. tipo mailing list ?

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bld wrote:*   

> ce una versione di GWN in italiano?

 

Si eccola.

 *bld wrote:*   

> posso riceverla via email .. tipo mailing list ?
> 
> grazie 

 

Non penso

----------

## cerri

In inglese si.

----------

## shev

 *bld wrote:*   

> ce una versione di GWN in italiano?
> 
> posso riceverla via email .. tipo mailing list ?
> 
> grazie 

 

Se vuoi ti mando io il link alla versione italiana ogni lunedì  :Laughing: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Se vuoi ti mando io il link alla versione italiana ogni lunedì 

 

Se bld non accetta io mi metto in coda (non del lupo).

----------

## paolo

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   ce una versione di GWN in italiano?
> 
> posso riceverla via email .. tipo mailing list ?
> 
> grazie  
> ...

 

```

L    OO  L

L   O  O L

LLL  OO  LLL
```

----------

## Ginko

 *bld wrote:*   

> posso riceverla via email
> 
> grazie 

 

Si con questo script  :Smile: 

```

#!/usr/bin/perl -w

#

######################################################################

#

#                  __

#     ____ ___  __/ /_____  ____ __      ______

#    / __ `/ / / / __/ __ \/ __ `/ | /| / / __ \

#   / /_/ / /_/ / /_/ /_/ / /_/ /| |/ |/ / / / /

#   \__,_/\__,_/\__/\____/\__, / |__/|__/_/ /_/

#                        /____/

#

#  Created on:   Wed Sep 24 09:14:22 2003

#  Author:       Gianluca rotoni, Software Engineer

#

#  Copyright (C) 2003 Gianluca Rotoni <gianluca@rotoni.com>

#

#  This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or

#  modify it under the terms of the GNU General Public License

#  as published by the Free Software Foundation; either version 2

#  of the License, or (at your option) any later version.

#

#  This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

#  but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

#  MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

#  GNU General Public License for more details.

#

#  You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

#  along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

#  Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place - Suite 330,

#  Boston, MA  02111-1307, USA.

#

######################################################################

#

# A script to automatically send the Gentoo Weekly Newsletter via Mail

use strict;

use LWP::Simple;

use MIME::Lite;

package main;

# Configuration Parameters

#

# Define the desired language

#

# Valid languages are :

#

# be (Dutch)

# en (English)

# de (German)

# fr (French)

# ja (Japanese)

# it (Italian)

# pl (Polish)

# br (Portuguese Brazil)

# pt (Portuguese Portugal)

# ru (Russian)

# es (Spanish)

# tr (Turkish)

#

my $language = "it";

#

# Mail configuration

#

my $gwn_recipient = "you\@your.domain";

my $gwn_sender = "anyone\@any.domain";

#

# Get todays date, if it's not Monday get latest Monday's date

#

my $time = time();

my $monday = 1;

my $wday = (localtime)[6];

if ($wday != $monday) {

  for ($time=time(); (localtime($time))[6] != $monday; $time -= 86400) {}

} else {

  $time = time();

}

#

# Format last Monday's date as YYYYMMDD

#

my ($year,$month,$day) = (localtime($time))[5,4,3];

my $datum = sprintf("%d%02d%02d", $year + 1900, $month+1, $day);

#

# Calculate last Monday's GWN url

#

my $gwn_url = "http://www.gentoo.org/news/$language/gwn/$datum-newsletter.xml";

#

# Get the GWN via Web

#

my $gwn_content = get($gwn_url);

die "Couldn't get the GWN for date $datum language $language!"

  unless defined $gwn_content;

#

# Construct a MIME type text/html and

# send it via Email to the specified address

#

my $gwn_msg = MIME::Lite->new(

                              To      => $gwn_recipient,

                              From    => $gwn_sender,

                              Subject => "Gentoo Weekly Newsletter ($datum,$language)",

                              Type    => 'text/html',

                              Data    => $gwn_content,

                             );

$gwn_msg->send;

exit 0;

1;

```

Ti servono LWP::Simple e MIME::Lite. 

Puoi eseguire lo script in qualsiasi momento, lui si calcola la data dell'ultimo lunedi' e ti manda la GWN nella lingua desiderata via Email.

Saluti

--Gianluca

----------

## bld

Grazie gianluca  :Smile: 

se avesse anche ssl+pgp support sarebbe il max  :Razz: 

e poi cosa metto su "my_gwn@sender" 

magar hmm... i shev@chi-sa-dove.chi-sa-cosa   :Idea: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Ginko wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   posso riceverla via email
> 
> grazie  
> 
> Si con questo script 
> ...

 

Ginko, il geco che geekka  :Wink: 

(shev é un esteta della parola, io sono un'estetista dei giochi delle medesime  :Wink:  )

Coda

----------

## Ginko

 *bld wrote:*   

> Grazie gianluca 

 

Figurati  :Smile: 

 *bld wrote:*   

> se avesse anche ssl+pgp support sarebbe il max 

 

Perche' ssl? La GWN s' disponibile plain text.

La signature GPG si puo' fare usando Crypt::GPG, ma ne vale veramente la pena?

 *bld wrote:*   

> e poi cosa metto su "my_gwn@sender" 
> 
> magar hmm... i shev@chi-sa-dove.chi-sa-cosa  

 

Perche' no? In pratica puoi pure mettere : 

Daniel.Robbins\@gentoo.org  :Twisted Evil: 

--Gianluca

----------

## bld

Dai un occhiata tu, non so cosa fare per Simple.pm

--------------------------

bld@oxygen bin $ chmod +x gwn 

bld@oxygen bin $ ls

gwn

bld@oxygen bin $ ./gwn 

Can't locate LWP/Simple.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.0 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.0 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.0/i686-linux /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.0 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at ./gwn line 37.

BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at ./gwn line 37.

--------------------------

boh..

----------

## Ginko

 *bld wrote:*   

> Dai un occhiata tu, non so cosa fare per Simple.pm

 

Fai cosi :

```
emerge dev-perl/libwww-perl

```

e se non hai MIME::Lite, fai pure cosi' :

```
emerge dev-perl/MIME-Lite

```

--Gianluca

----------

## shev

 *Ginko wrote:*   

>  *bld wrote:*   posso riceverla via email
> 
> grazie  
> 
> Si con questo script 
> ...

 

Granderrimo!  :Very Happy: 

Appena posso lo provo, come sempre la comunità gentoo mostra il suo splendore  :Very Happy: 

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (shev é un esteta della parola, io sono un'estetista dei giochi delle medesime  )

 

Sono un "narcisista della parola" fondamentalmente, ma anche questa tua definizione potrebbe calzare... aggiudicata  :Wink: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *Shev wrote:*   

>  *codadilupo wrote:*   (shev é un esteta della parola, io sono un'estetista dei giochi delle medesime  ) Sono un "narcisista della parola" fondamentalmente, ma anche questa tua definizione potrebbe calzare... aggiudicata 

 

questo vuol dire che mi *perdoni* ?

Dai, giurin giuretta non lo faccio piu'. (anche se resto del parere....  :Wink: )

Coda

----------

## shev

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> questo vuol dire che mi *perdoni* ?

 

Assolutamente no, non esiste perdono per ciò che hai detto  :Twisted Evil: 

 *Quote:*   

> (anche se resto del parere.... )
> 
> 

 

Vieni a Venezia che ne parliamo, vedrai che ti convinco (con le buone o con le cattive...)  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, mi raccomando venite a Venezia!

----------

## bld

Scusa la mia insistenza ma siccome mi piace come cosa  :Razz: 

insisto un po piu.. per me ancora non va 

per voi altri va questo script?

----------------------

[bld[@]oxygen:~/bin]> ./gwn 

sendmail: fatal: gethostbyname: No such file or directory

-------------------------

forse ho fatto qualche errorino nella configurazione?  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bld

hehe ok fatto!

L'errore era sulla configurazione di postfix

Non l'avevo configurato perche installato

recentemente!

Sto aspettando con anzia la mail!!!!!!

ancora non e' arrivatta!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## teknux

ripesco al volo sto post. non avendo molto da fare e volendo giocherellare un po' con python per imparare il linguaggio, ho provato a scrivere una versione in python del codice di Ginko. In questo modo si può evitare di emergere alcuni moduli perl solo per questo.

L'ho provato ed al momento non mi da errori (almeno il parser), ma non essendo ancora uscita la nuova GWN (ed essendo oggi lunedì) lo script fallisce miseramente. il modo di operare è pressochè identico (anche perchè altrimenti non avrei avuto idea di come fare  :Razz: ), tranne per il fatto che usa la libreria standard di Python.

spero possa tornarvi utile. ogni commento/insulto/correzione è ovviamente ben accetto. può darsi che migliorerò la gestione degli errori e di alcune eccezioni, chissà  :Wink: 

ad ogni modo eccovi il codice:

```

#!/usr/bin/python2.2

#

# very simple python-port of Gianluca Rotoni's "AUTOGWN" (I kept some #comments)

# it can be useful (maybe). made for fun and didactical purposes

# made by teknux <teknux@yahoo.it>

# 

# thanks to Gianluca Rotoni (without his Perl code I wasn't able to #write my Python version :P)

# and all the GECHI users :-)

import sys as sys

from time import *

import httplib

import smtplib

from email.MIMEText import MIMEText

# User configuration

language = "it"

gwn_recipe = "user\@domain.tld"

gwn_sender = "you\@yourdomain.tld"

smtp_host = "localhost"

smtp_port = 25

# Get todays date, if it's not Monday get latest Monday's date

today = gmtime(int(time()))

if today != 0:

    gettime = gmtime(int(time())) 

    while gettime [6] != 0:

        gettime = gmtime(int(time()) - 86400)       

else:

    gettime = today

# Format last Monday's date as YYYYMMDD

datum = strftime("%Y%m%d", gettime)

# Try to get last Monday GWN

gwn_host = "www.gentoo.org"

gwn_path = "/news/"+language+"/gwn/"+datum+"-newsletter.xml"

conn = httplib.HTTPConnection(gwn_host)

conn.request("GET", gwn_path)

resp = conn.getresponse()

if (resp.status != "200") and (resp.reason != "OK"):

    print "ERROR: couldn't get the GWN for: "+datum+""" 

    in language: """+language+"... exiting!"

    sys.exit(-1)

print "OK: "+ gwn_host + gwn_path +"FOUND!"

print "Retriving GWN for: "+datum+" in language: "+language+"..."

data = resp.read()

conn.close()

# send it via Email to the specified address

print "Sending last GWN to "+gwn_recipe+" from"+gwn_sender+"..."

msg = MIMEText(data)

msg['Subject'] = "Gentoo Weekly Newsletter ("+datum+"-"+language+")"

msg['From'] = gwn_sender

msg['To'] = gwn_recipe

mail = smtplib.SMTP(smtp_host, smtp_port)

mail.connect()

mail.sendmail(gwn_sender, gwn_recipe, msg.as_string())

mail.close()

sys.exit(0)

```

buon divertimento!

saluti,

tek

EDIT: corrette alcune virgole per andare a capo, altriementi avreste ricevuto errori (credo)

EDIT2: come non detto. ora dovrebbe andare. copiate e incollate, se non funzia lo metto sul mio hosting e lo scaricate da lì, o lo mando in mail a chi me lo chiede  :Wink: Last edited by teknux on Mon Oct 20, 2003 3:58 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shev

 *teknux wrote:*   

> ripesco al volo sto post. non avendo molto da fare e volendo giocherellare un po' con python per imparare il linguaggio, ho provato a scrivere una versione in python del codice di Ginko.

 

Grande, così anche i sostenitori di python hanno la loro versione  :Wink: 

/me che ha da sempre un debole per python  :Very Happy: 

----------

## teknux

 *Shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Grande, così anche i sostenitori di python hanno la loro versione 
> 
> /me che ha da sempre un debole per python 

 

infatti hai centrato entrambe le mie motivazioni  :Wink:  :

1) avere una versione in python (anche perchè la storia di emergere moduli perl per usare un solo porgramma non mi andava a genio) di un programma utilissimo;

2) anche io ho sempre avuto qualche attenzione per python, sebbene non mi piaccia molto la programmazione a oggetti. ma python è bello perchè anche uno che non lo conosce quasi per niente (come me) riesce a tirare fuori qualcosa di decente. per scrivere sto programmino ho preso il "modules reference" e mi sono messo a cercare le funzioni che mi sarebbero potute servire. è ovvio che senza il codice in perl di ginko potevo anche sognarmelo di scrivere la stessa cosa in meno di un'oretta  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## teknux

a proposito...

non soddisfatto dal fatto che se non trova l'ultima gwn lo script (o programma? fate voi) fallisce con un errore, ho cominciato a lavorarci un po' sopra affinchè scarichi l'ultima disponibile. So che al limite potrebbe essere una cosa poco carina ma è solo una prova  :Wink: 

fatto sta che mentre smadonnavo sul modificare la data e tornare a una settimana prima (ho creato una funzione apposita, ma non capisco perchè lascia invariata la data... vedrò), ho *scoperto* che è possibile raggiungere la GWN italiana in 2 diversi modi:

1) http://www.gentoo.org/news/it/gwn/20031013-newsletter.xml (almeno è l'ultima)

2) http://www.gentoo.org/news/it/gwn/current.xml

quindi potrebbe essere carino che punti direttamente alla current. anche se di fatto si potrebbe ricevere la stessa GWN per più di una volta...

il fatto invece di andare una settimana indietro, ammesso che prima o poi ci riesca, mi sta solleticando l'idea per aggiungere altre funzioni, tipo aggiungere un'opzione che scarichi TUTTE le GWN (sai com'è per i nuovi utenti che si vogliono leggere anche quelle passate...  :Wink:  )

se mi date qualche idea a riguardo ne sarei felice  :Smile: 

saluti,

tek (che tempo un altro po' di smadonni e comincia davvero a strisciare a terra come... un pitone  :Razz:  )

----------

## teknux

EDIT: per non occupare spazio, ho cancellato il messaggio precedente e ripost qui la versione FUNZIONANTE del mio GWNshooter. Ora riconosce l'encoding in html ed è perfettamente leggibile (almeno da sylpheed...). fatemi sapere cosa ne pensate  :Smile: 

PS: le stringhe che vanno a capo vanno messe su una sola linea. metterò una versione del file su

http://unixware.sf.net/gwnshooter.py

```

#!/usr/bin/python2.2

#

# GWNshooter v 0.3

#

# Author: teknux <teknux@yahoo.it>

#

# very simple python-port of Gianluca Rotoni's "AUTOGWN" (I kept some comments)

# it can be useful (maybe). made for fun and didactical purposes

# 

# thanks to Gianluca Rotoni (without his Perl code I wasn't able to write my Python version :P)

# and all the GECHI users :-)

import sys as sys

from time import *

import httplib

import smtplib

from email.MIMEText import MIMEText

from email import Encoders

# User configuration

language = "it"

gwn_recipe = "recipe@domain.tld"

gwn_sender = "sender@domain.tld"

smtp_host = '10.0.1.1'

# Get todays date, if it's not Monday get latest Monday's date

today = gmtime(int(time()))

if today != 0:

    gettime = gmtime(int(time())) 

    while gettime [6] != 0:

        gettime = gmtime(int(time()) - 86400)       

else:

    gettime = today

# Format last Monday's date as YYYYMMDD

datum = strftime("%Y%m%d", gettime)

# Try to get last Monday GWN (if today is Monday and there isn't a GWN, it fails...)

gwn_host = "www.gentoo.org"

gwn_path = "/news/"+language+"/gwn/"+datum+"-newsletter.xml"

conn = httplib.HTTPConnection(gwn_host)

conn.request("GET", gwn_path)

resp = conn.getresponse()

if (resp.status != "200") and (resp.reason != "OK"):

    print "ERROR: couldn't get the GWN for: "+datum+" in language: "+language+"... exiting!" 

    sys.exit(-1)

print "OK: "+ gwn_host + gwn_path +" FOUND!"

print "Retriving GWN for: "+datum+" in language: "+language+"..."

data = resp.read()

conn.close()

# send it via Email to the specified address

print "Sending last GWN to "+gwn_recipe+" from "+gwn_sender+"..."

msg = MIMEText(data, _subtype='html')

msg['Subject'] = "Gentoo Weekly Newsletter ("+datum+"-"+language+")"

msg['From'] = gwn_sender

msg['To'] = gwn_recipe

Encoders.encode_base64(msg)

mail = smtplib.SMTP(smtp_host)

mail.sendmail(gwn_sender, gwn_recipe, msg.as_string())

mail.quit()

sys.exit(0)

```

saluti,

tek

----------

## bld

Tek, ho apena scaricato il programmino in py, perche anche a me 

piace moltissimo python!!

Sto imparando ora poco a poco a programmare ho scelto python come

inizio e devo dire che sono soddisfatto!!!

Ma vorrei poter mettere il programma su su crontab, potresti fare vedere come posso

settare vcron? Intendo lo syntax perche io ci ho provato senza successo  :Sad: 

Posso cambiare anche cron se me lo sai dare un altro *cron syntax.

Credo che e' una cosa utile per tutti i newbes come me, dovresti mettere le istruzioni per il cron sui comments, oppure far un bash script che fa tutto da solo se eseguito come root(?) [ per quelli che sono molto molto "lazy" ]

Grazie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## teknux

beh innazni tuttto mi fa piacere che ti è utile (almeno a qualcuno....  :Wink: 

seconda cosa, puoi scaricare la versione un po' + nuova da gentoo.it o gentoo-italia.it visto che non mi sono degnato di aggiornarla qui sul post  :Razz: 

seconda cosa, io non ho mai avuto necessità di usare cron perchè generalmente le cosine me le faccio a mano (e non sono neanche troppe).

non prendermi per scortese, ma ti rimando agli howto in rete, visto che so come funziona ma non mi ci sono mai degnato di approfondire (per ora). sai com'è uno studia quello che deve sapere in base alle proprie esigenze. per ora i demoni cron non mi occorrono...

saluti,

tek

----------

## bubble27

Mhhh scusate vorrei anche io la GWN come mail... ma con lo scriptino fatto in python (da quel che ho capito) che c'è su gentoo.it, non sono riuscito........ adesso sto provando con l'laltro che ho trovato su questo post ...... xò se qualcuno mi spiegasse un pò in dettaglio come funziona e cosa bisogna editare nel file ma soprattutto di quali programmi si ha bisogno, be aiuterebbe un Gechi ..... tnx   :Rolling Eyes: 

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## bubble27

Niente   :Embarassed:   da fare invani i mie tentativi di editare questi file !!!!

Magari mi spiegate come funziona   :Evil or Very Mad:  !!!! 

questo è quanto ho fatto:

```

1) copiato il sorgente

2) chmod +x gwn

3) $ ./gwn

```

risultato di vari errori !!!! tutto questo con il sorgente per python !!!

non parliamo del sorgente in perl !!!!  :Shocked: 

 :Sad:  booooooooooo

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## shev

```
# User configuration 

language = "it" 

gwn_recipe = "recipe@domain.tld" 

gwn_sender = "sender@domain.tld" 

smtp_host = '10.0.1.1' 
```

Questa è la parte (del codice python) da modificare, come dice chiaramente il commento. Mettici i tuoi indirizzi mail e l'ip del tuo smtp (quello che usi normalmente per spedire la posta, tipo mail.tin.it ma in versione numerica. Come trovare la versione numerica lo lascio a te come compito, è facilissimo  :Wink:  ).

la configurazione si inserisce tra il passo 1 e il passo 2 del tuo procedimento.

----------

## teknux

allora questo è come dovrebbe apparire:

```

language = "it"

gwn_recipe = "tuamail@tuoprovider.it"

gwn_sender = "tuamail@tuoprovider.it"

smtp_host = 'posta.in.uscita.it'

```

devi solo editare queste 3 voci, visto che sui siti dove trovi lo script è già preimpostata lal ingua italiana. gwn_recipe è il destinatario (immagino te stesso), gwn_sender è il mittente e puoi impostare la stessa mail, in fondo te la stai mandando. smtp_host è l'smtp che usi in genere per la posta in uscita. se hai un server di posta locale usa quello, altrimenti quello del tuo provider es: mail.libero.it 

a me funziona e pare sia così anche per gli altri che lo hanno provato (i mantainer di gentoo.it e gentoo-italia lo hanno provato prima di inserlo). semmai posta qui l'errore, vedremo cosa fare  :Wink: 

saluti,

tek

----------

## bubble27

 :Confused:  sono stupido io ?_? ??????

```

pyx@XuniL pyx $ less gwnshooter.py 

pyx@XuniL pyx $ chmod +x gwnshooter.py 

pyx@XuniL pyx $ ./gwnshooter.py 

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "./gwnshooter.py", line 35, in ?

    if (gwn_recipe[:9]=='set-it-up' ) or (gwn_sender[:9]=='set-it-up' ) or (smtp_host[:9]=='set-it-up' ) (language[:9]=='set-it-up' ):

TypeError: 'int' object is not callable

```

anche in mezzo al costrutto if vanno modificate le variabili ????

poi l'smtp di katamail è smtp.katamail.com ? mi sembra di si !!

----------

## teknux

ok, tanto per provare scaricati il file da qui e riprova a seguire le istruzioni dei post precedenti. se ti funziona, vedrò di ricotrollare i file sui siti che lo ospitano. in effetti nei giorni che ho passato quel file ci sono state alcune aggiunte (grazie a Igaryu) e correzioni (grazie a morellik), può darsi che qualcosa è diverso...

fammi sapere,

tek

----------

## bubble27

 *teknux wrote:*   

> ok, tanto per provare scaricati il file da qui e riprova a seguire le istruzioni dei post precedenti. se ti funziona, vedrò di ricotrollare i file sui siti che lo ospitano. in effetti nei giorni che ho passato quel file ci sono state alcune aggiunte (grazie a Igaryu) e correzioni (grazie a morellik), può darsi che qualcosa è diverso...
> 
> fammi sapere,
> 
> tek

 

pyx@XuniL pyx $ ./gwnshooter.py 

OK: www.gentoo.org/news/it/gwn/20031110-newsletter.xml FOUND!

Retriving GWN for: 20031110 in language: it...

Sending last GWN to censured@katamail.com from censured@katamail.com...

----------

## bubble27

 *teknux wrote:*   

> ok, tanto per provare scaricati il file da qui e riprova a seguire le istruzioni dei post precedenti. se ti funziona, vedrò di ricotrollare i file sui siti che lo ospitano. in effetti nei giorni che ho passato quel file ci sono state alcune aggiunte (grazie a Igaryu) e correzioni (grazie a morellik), può darsi che qualcosa è diverso...
> 
> fammi sapere,
> 
> tek

 

```

pyx@XuniL pyx $ ./gwnshooter.py 

OK: www.gentoo.org/news/it/gwn/20031110-newsletter.xml FOUND!

Retriving GWN for: 20031110 in language: it...

Sending last GWN to censured@katamail.com from censured@katamail.com...

```

adesso è andato   :Laughing:  grazie teknux

cosa poteva essere ?? un errore nel sorgente ??

sarebbe opportuno togliere quel file da www.gentoo.it !!!

ciao Gentooaglia

----------

## teknux

 *bubble27 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> adesso è andato   grazie teknux
> 
> cosa poteva essere ?? un errore nel sorgente ??
> ...

 

finalmente!  :Very Happy: 

può darsi qualche errore, gli manderò una mail per avvertirli.

saluti,

tek

EDIT: in realtà mancava un "or" nel check iniziale della configurazione, ritornando quell'errore, ho avvisato morellik.

----------

## morellik

Ok. Ho messo la versione corretta.

Ciauz

morellik

----------

## bld

[19:16:20 ~ ]> python gwnshooter.py

ERROR: couldn't get the GWN for: 20040301 in language: it... exiting!

-----

[19:16:57 ~ ]> perl gwn.pl

Couldn't get the GWN for date 20040301 language it! at gwn.pl line 96.

-----

Non ce piu in italiano la GWN?!

----------

## shev

 *bld wrote:*   

> Non ce piu in italiano la GWN?!

 

Per quel che ne so c'è ancora, semplicemente non è ancora uscita la traduzione della nuova versione, la 2004-03-01 appunto.

----------

